# multi pier protracted report: Pickens and Navarre



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

This will be my last report for a bit. My fishing visit to P'cola is over and I am back to med school. But I thought I would hsare some knowledge about some hot spots before I leave.

I went to Fort Pickens this morning to slay some Sheeps. Mr. L and I sniped some schooling around the structure and we put it on them. It took a minute to get the bite going but when it did it was one after another. Once you get one to bite it seems like they all start biting. Most of the sheeps were a good size in about the 3-4 lbs class +/- 0.5 lbs. Maximum action was between 0740-1100. They were still catching them when I left but the bite had switched off in pace. I brought both fidlers and shrimp and they were both getting slammed. My shirmps were getting crushed. We brought 4 doz. and we were spent by 1100.

So I get home to check the forum and I see that people have been posting about Navarre kings. I checked the pier cam today and it was packed. Kings hitting the deck left and right? It is all true. It was said that on Thursday (22Mar12) 30 kings were caught. I heard this and bypassed both Pensacola and Okaloosa Piers to get my Dad on some kings yesterday. It all worked out too because we bought some time from yesterday's storm. We got there early and some guy next to me gets his minnow blown up by an estimated 8 lbs spanish. I'm thinking " well dang, that is my cue to throw some cigs out." That same dude chucks the spanish back :blink: and gets boiled on by a ~18 lbs king! It was unmistakable- when his line took off it sent a crack-whip through the water and his reel was singing. I am still steady working my minnow and before long I was hooked up with a 15lbs king. I caught a 10 lbs spanish later and my Dad gets blasted by a king not too long after. :thumbup:

Pictured below is what is really cool about Navarre. Do not forget about the other fish that are around. When the action was slow or the pier was top heavy, just move down and look for some pomps, sheeps, black drum, reds... et al.

A special thanks to Tom "bullseye" from Navarre: the killer gaff man. Without you we would have had no chance. You will see only one king on the table because the one I was holding was dropped off when the storm blew over the pier. That is right, we drove to P'cola and back to get on more smokers. I will never forget the blistering runs we had yesterday. Good luck to all out there, got get em' and stay safe. Watch out for those cobia jigs!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job. When the next time your coming down?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice fish, btw i like your table cloth


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thats a nice haul


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*june?*



SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Great job. When the next time your coming down?


Hey Salt, prob around mid - late June all works out. Hope to fish with you then. This trip was way too short.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done :thumbsup:
Bottom left pic 3rd fish up from the bottom. What is it?


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

Terpdoc,

I was one of the guys that you saw at Hot Spots early Friday morning. My buddy was telling you about the Navarre Pier bite. It was really nice talking to you and fishing with you. Glad that your dad got to have so much fun. I passed by him several times on the pier and he was smiling the whole time. Looked like he was really enjoying himself.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*fish ID*



Smarty said:


> Nicely done :thumbsup:
> Bottom left pic 3rd fish up from the bottom. What is it?


That is a sheepy. It is just lighter than the other one.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*OSAGEBOW hat tip*



OSAGEBOW said:


> Terpdoc,
> 
> I was one of the guys that you saw at Hot Spots early Friday morning. My buddy was telling you about the Navarre Pier bite. It was really nice talking to you and fishing with you. Glad that your dad got to have so much fun. I passed by him several times on the pier and he was smiling the whole time. Looked like he was really enjoying himself.


Thank you guys so much for giving us the information about Navarre. It was a great day for my Dad. I had to check several times if he took his BP meds :yes: We are back in Maryland and he is still all smiles. Hope to run into you guys again next round.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

terpdoc said:


> That is a sheepy. It is just lighter than the other one.


Gotcha :thumbsup: Had to flip the pic to ge a better look. What a great haul!


----------

